# High power rocketry parts



## ChrisAttebery (Jul 23, 2018)

I finished up these parts over the weekend. The part with the external threads is a forward closure for a 3” motor. The cylinder is an adapter to allow the nose cone to fit directly into the motor. 

New closure next to a stock closure.


----------



## macardoso (Jul 23, 2018)

Nice Work!!


----------



## aliva (Jul 23, 2018)

NASA might be able to use your abilties


----------



## ttabbal (Jul 23, 2018)

Building a flying motor? Good work!


----------



## ChrisAttebery (Jul 23, 2018)

Yep. I'm trying to break the existing M record (45,554'). 

Here are the fins:






ttabbal said:


> Building a flying motor? Good work!


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jul 23, 2018)

Seriously cool!  Best of luck breaking the record and be sure to keep us informed.

Thanks,

-Ron


----------



## rwm (Jul 23, 2018)

Beautiful work. I hope you will add to this thread as the vehicle is completed and then flies! I love this stuff. Used to go to a lot of launches back in DE and NJ. These meets are very exciting for any one who has not been out to watch one. My car almost got hit by a lawn dart however!
Robert


----------



## ChrisAttebery (Jul 27, 2018)

There's nothing quite like picking up parts from the anodizing shop.


----------



## Boswell (Jul 27, 2018)

They look fantastic


----------



## macardoso (Jul 27, 2018)

Can you share your experience with small volume anodize?  I’ve been interested, but have been worried about order minimums and cost.


----------

